# a nice song for the Forum, at Christmas



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzs1XqN039Q


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...it's not officially Christmas until you hear this song on your AM radio station...!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

BIng Crosby and David Bowie.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...jeez....that'd bring ya down in a hurry...where's my shotgun...
let's lighten up here


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Joyeux Noel CMF!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

here's one for the hosers, eh?


----------

